

What laptop bag do you use? - elb0w

My current messenger bag does not fit my macbook pro 15 inch very well. What bags do you all recommend?
======
malandrew
<http://www.pacdesigns.com/>

The site is ugly and unusable, but the bags are absolutely stellar. I have the
Pro Ultimate and I use it with my 17" unibody Macbook Pro in a Booq Viper
ballistic nylon sleeve. I used to use top of the line Booq bags and ditched
them entirely for the Ultimate Pac Bag. It's 3-4 layers with truck tarpoline
liner in the middle. The fabric is Dupont Cordura Plus, which is the best you
can get. The bag is very very waterproof. I've been caught outside biking home
in thunderstorms with torrential downpours and I got home with the contents of
my bag completely dry.

If you get one of the two biggest models, opt for the secret compartment. It's
so well hidden that I had to contact the company to find out where it was on
the bag.

If you anticipate weight, definitely get the x-strap option. You can carry a
small child or medium-sized dog comfortable in one of these bags. See this
image: <http://www.pacdesigns.com/images/offtoworkpac.jpg>

It's not a cheap bag, but I have no doubt that I'll have this thing 10-20+
years from now. It is rock solid.

------
sigil
Bullfrog Carrier Bag from Brooklyn Industries:
[http://www.brooklynindustries.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/produ...](http://www.brooklynindustries.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/_/Carrier-
Bullfrog-
Bag/productID/1d65fbb4-a282-46ff-8780-1bf06a0c903f/categoryID/eb161d31-fcfb-4d00-bdb6-8addacd9e584?productOptionIDs=9fc8413d-035b-42b9-8c05-202af4ba70dd)

Every day for the last 4 years, I've carried a Thinkpad around NYC in this
thing.

It quickly converts between two different configurations: (a) comfortable and
back-friendly double backpack strap and (b) a more professional-looking single
shoulder strap.

Has a padded laptop compartment, a main compartment, and two big external
pockets.

Only complaint is the latches are plastic and have finally started to break. I
love this backpack enough though that I'll probably take it to the tailors.

------
eswat
I use a Crumpler Skivvy[1] for my MacBook Pro 15". Great bag and durable as
hell, but this model is made to carry little of anything else—and opening the
flap on mine can get loud with the amount of velcro it has, which they seemed
to have doubled in size since? If you need to lug around alot of stuff you
might want to size-up to their Considerable Embarrassment[2] bag.

[1] [http://www.crumpler.com/CA/Laptop-Bags/Laptop-Messenger-
Bags...](http://www.crumpler.com/CA/Laptop-Bags/Laptop-Messenger-
Bags/Skivvy-M.html?LanguageCode=EN&SKU=SKY000-B00150) [2]
[http://www.crumpler.com/CA/Laptop-Bags/Laptop-Messenger-
Bags...](http://www.crumpler.com/CA/Laptop-Bags/Laptop-Messenger-
Bags/Considerable-Embarrassment.html?LanguageCode=EN&SKU=CET001-Y00150)

------
iKnowKungFoo
Targus 17” CityGear Miami Messenger Laptop Case (TCG200)
<http://bit.ly/gsbveL> Goes for about $40 @ Amazon.

I've got a 17" Dell so big, you could hit someone over the head with it and
kill them. This was the only "slim" case I could find that it would fit in
easily. I'm hoping to move on to a 17" MacBook Pro later this year and this
case should work for it as well.

------
jacksondeane
I have the very popular Jack Spade Nylon Canvas Computer Field Bag (Olive).
Can not complain, a great all around laptop and messenger bag.

[http://www.jackspade.com/shop/product.php?productid=20355...](http://www.jackspade.com/shop/product.php?productid=20355&cat=331&page=1#)

------
iSimone
I usually get inspiration from either thefancy.com or etsy.com for these
things. It's fascinating how much beautiful self made vs. industrial made
stuff you can find. Here's one rather fashionable MB15" bag
<http://www.travelteq.com/>

------
bartonfink
I got a $30 Swiss Army bag from Target several years ago. It fits a 15" laptop
just fine and has room for two textbooks in another pocket. I feel like I've
gotten my money's worth out of it and would recommend it in a heartbeat.

~~~
elb0w
Thats a nicer price that what I have been finding. I've been looking at
<http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/300/TB0825> and
<http://www.sfbags.com/products/cargo/cargo.htm>

~~~
bartonfink
You'd be overpaying at those prices, unless you care about the label. Go to
Target, check out their luggage section, grab a $30 bag and go on one hell of
a bender with the savings. That will make you far happier than a $220
messenger bag will.

------
ScottBurson
Outdoor Products Power Pack. BIG backpack (2500 in^3). Fits a 17" MBP with no
trouble at all (in fact I've stuffed two 17" laptops into it at the same
time). Has a great organizer and many cool features.

------
trafficlight
I use my wife's old laptop bag. It's yellow with a blue and white floral
pattern. Looks kind of like a diaper bag. Nobody is going to steal that baby.

I would like to get a skull iron-on patch for it.

~~~
elb0w
haha, thats awesome.

